# surf fishing



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm curious if any of you have tried surf fishing this time of year for steelies and coho in lake superior? Me and a couple buddies are gunna try it saturday morning at the mouth of a small creek the gets a run of steelhead, I hope were not wasting our time. Any info will be helpful pm's welcome as well.thanks in advance.

Cody


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

It might be a bit early, but the fish are out there.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would be there right now if gas was not $3.90 a gallon If yoiu hit them right it is awesome


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Its not to early! Probably just about right if the sun comes out and warms the shallows a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Careful after last nights rain I would not trust ice and I don't know of any that have opened yet but mabey. As soon at they open up it seems like steelhead are everywhere.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya where we went it was still frozen so we just fished in the river and caugh a few small brookies and rainbows


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Yep, as the last of the ice blows out from the bays there are indeed fish. Even if the ice is not blown out fish where the rivers/ streams have the lake open. 

Coho's, Steelhead and whitefish like the warmer water discharges from the streams and rivers. Your not going to catch a ton of fish, you do have to put some time in. As the spring progresses it generally gets better. 

When it comes to steelhead on smaller sized Superior tribs. and the near shore I practice catch and release. I do keep the occasional coho since they are mighty tasty. Don't forget these are wild fish with no supplemental stocking program. Its a always good for the population to let some of the more mature fish go back. Keep your spots to yourself, these smaller systems can be easily over fished. Not trying to be preechy just my two cents on the topic.

Best of luck this spring and tight lines.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you guys use to surf fish for steel? Our cabin is near some small creeks that empty into Superior. I'd like to catch a couple but I've never done it. I'm a Lake Erie native so these other species are all pretty new to me. Any info would be appreciated. If anyone is in the Munising area and bored, give me a shout!


----------



## laker13 (Apr 8, 2011)

Jfish- From what I have seen/read most guys will run a pyramid sinker off their main line to keep the bait near the bottom. Then put a spawn bag on a 3-4 foot fluorocarbon leader. Lake Erie has some awesome steelhead rivers, can't believe you have never heard of them! Let us know how you do, and if we find some fish we will let you know.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

laker13 said:


> Jfish- From what I have seen/read most guys will run a pyramid sinker off their main line to keep the bait near the bottom. Then put a spawn bag on a 3-4 foot fluorocarbon leader. Lake Erie has some awesome steelhead rivers, can't believe you have never heard of them! Let us know how you do, and if we find some fish we will let you know.


I do most of my steelhead fishing in the Lake Erie tribs. There's a couple of them that I like.

I do some in MI but I'm interested in catching some of the wild Lake Superior fish.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Its not too early.

Use the pyramid shaped weights, they seem to grab the bottom better.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Let me know if you are having trouble catching chrome now ellsworth. I checked some streams yesterday and all is opened up. I will be out on Saturday w rods and holders expecting to land a few unless the water gets high and mighty. So far all is looking pretty good for fishing. I can't wait for the first long rod to bend.


----------

